# [Sep 12, 2012] Occupy Tactics Online Live Streaming Debate!!! (New York City, NY)



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2012)

Immediately before the one-year anniversary of Occupy Wall Street, we will meet Chris Hedges in New York City for a public debate about diversity of tactics. This debate will be free and open to the public, and livestreamed for those who can’t attend.

*Occupy Tactics*

*Violence and Legitimacy in the Occupy Movement and Beyond:*
*A Debate between Chris Hedges and the CrimethInc. Ex-Workers Collective on Tactics & Strategy, Reform & Revolution*
Wednesday, September 12, 2012, 7:00 pm
Free admission
Proshansky Auditorium
Lower level, CUNY Graduate Center
365 Fifth Avenue (@ 34th street)
New York City, NY 10016
Not in NYC? A free livestream of the event will be available online. Watch here: http://www.crimethinc.com/livestream ; the link won’t go live until the event proper begins, shortly after 6:30 pm Eastern Standard Time.
The livestream will be publicly screened at several events around the country, including:
Chapel HIll, NC: Internationalist Books , Facebook event page
Eureka, CA: The Raven Project, 523 T street
Minneapolis, MN: Minnehaha Free Space , Facebook event page
Oakland, CA: The Holdout
Philadelphia, PA: Wooden Shoe Books , Facebook event page
Toronto, Ontario: “The Central,” 603 Markham Street
*Why a debate?*
Since Occupy Wall Street took Zuccotti Park in September 2011, there has been a resurgence of social movement activity in the United States. As momentum has increased, age-old questions over tactics, strategy, and goals have returned to the fore.
What is violence? Who gets to define it? Do illegal actions have a place in our movements? This discussion never takes place in a vacuum or on a level playing field; rather, it occurs within the context of a struggle that is already in progress, where every statement has immediate ramifications for the participants. Differing tactical approaches often reflect fundamental differences in strategy and goals.
At the core of these issues is the question:
*What are we fighting for and how do we get there?*
*This moderated debate will feature:*
*Chris Hedges, Journalist*
Chris Hedges is an American journalist, author, and war correspondent, specializing in American and Middle Eastern politics and societies. He will speak to the perspectives behind his controversial article “The Cancer in Occupy” regarding black bloc tactics and anarchist participation in the Occupy movement.
*B. Traven, CrimethInc. Ex-Workers Collective*
B. Traven will support the case for a diversity of tactics in the Occupy movement and in broader anti-capitalist struggles worldwide, illustrating an anarchist critique of the status quo and a vision of social transformation. CrimethInc. has produced many books and articles, including “The Illegitimacy of Violence, the Violence of Legitimacy,” composed in part as a response to Hedges’ “The Cancer in Occupy.”

*Moderated by Sujatha Fernandes, CUNY Graduate Center*
Sujatha Fernandes is an Associate Professor of Sociology at Queens College and the Graduate Center, City University of New York. She is the author of several books on urban politics and culture; the latest is “Close to the Edge: In Search of the Global Hip Hop Generation” (Verso). She has written about the Occupy movement and recent global uprisings for _The New York Times_ and _The Huffington Post._
*Opening remarks by Sarah Leonard, Dissent Magazine*
Sarah Leonard is Associate Editor at _Dissent_ magazine, a quarterly of the Left covering culture and politics. She is also an editor at _The New Inquiry_, and a contributing editor to _Jacobin_. She co-edited the Occupy! Gazette with _n+1_ as well as _Occupied!: Scenes from Occupied America_. She covered Occupy as a writer and journalist. She is currently editing a special issue on radical feminism for Dissent. 






*Download posters and handbills promoting the event:*
*Poster: Color : B&W *
*Handbill: Color : B&W*
*Co-sponsored by:* CUNY Graduate Center, CrimethInc. Ex-Workers Collective ,Aid & Abet , The Sparrow Project , Occupied Media , The Indypendent , PM Press , Bluestockings Bookstore
*For more information:* 
www.crimethinc.com/occupytactics


----------

